# Photomatix - I Need Tips!!



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 4, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I recently downloaded Photomatix Pro 3, and for some reason, the pictures I edit with it arent as spectacular as everyone has made the program out to be.  I have only used the program twice so I know that I am simply missing an obvious solution, but I think that asking would be a bit quicker then spending a few hours playing around.

What are some tips on how to edit pictures better using this program?


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 4, 2009)

Probably better to post up your before and afters so people can see what you're doing right/wrong


----------

